
Nokia 8 Sirocco hands-on: This will be one of 2017's hottest phones - tanu057
http://bgr.com/2018/02/26/nokia-8-sirocco-vs-galaxy-s9-hands-on-android-one/
======
Nokinside
If hot means sales that's not going to happen.

Not even HMD people believe that. They don't except to sell many Siroccos.
They just put it into the market to show that they are coming. It's presence
and practice thing. Walk before run.

I haven't tried it but it's seems to be already high quality but not quite
there yet. Next version of Sirocco will be the real thing with some features
that make distinction.

